# I'm a mini owner again... Meet Blue. :) More pics. page 2



## OutlawStyle (Nov 8, 2014)

Life forced me into the decision of selling my last 2 minis last winter and I regretted it instantly.

Thankfully I was given the opportunity to bring home this beautiful little guy.

Meet Oatmeal Acres Unos Buck N Blue.




He has currently produced 2 national champion or top ten horses.

My plans for him is to get him driving and get him into the show ring. I am very excited!

He is fuzzy and dirty (Im sure we all understand here) and it was getting dark. I will get more pictures tomorrow even though so far they do him no justice.


----------



## candycar (Nov 9, 2014)

Welcome back! He's extremely hansom just the way he is! Good luck with your driving and showing. I can't wait for more pics


----------



## atotton (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks, more pictues



I haven't had any help to get good ones yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations he is lovely


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful! Is he trained to drive? He would look amazing in cart.


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 9, 2014)

No, but he will be


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 10, 2014)

Love Oatmeal Acres horses! So many seem to have that high-poppin' knee action! Wish we/they lived closer!


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

She definitely had some nice minis.



and so many.. I would of been in "body clipping heaven" come spring. lol

Quick driving question. I have one of these bits and I've never felt that any of my past minis were comfortable with it, so I hate it.

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT7bnmPXGjD1WMuQWOW26Nb9-QIWbJlI8QBWvEcdD7OQmJW8jNZ

I'm not super driving bit savy so can anyone point me in the right direction with that?


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 10, 2014)

Talk about handsome!!!! and wow he can move! Congrats on being back in the club of us crazy mini owners haha



So happy that you're planning on teaching him to drive because I think he will be an amazing little driving horse!


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue from today


----------



## blackandwhite (Nov 11, 2014)

What an interesting colour...


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 11, 2014)

He lightens up a lot when he looses his winter coat.


----------



## blackandwhite (Nov 11, 2014)

What colour is he classed as?


----------



## blackandwhite (Nov 11, 2014)

Blue roan, I assume. but a quite unusual one. it's hard to tell from the pics!


----------



## OutlawStyle (Nov 11, 2014)

Blue roan, but I am having him color tested (as well as the dwarfism genes.)


----------



## sundancer (Nov 24, 2014)

He is very pretty, He is going to make an awesome driving horse.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------

